# Wire noise



## dunloy (Dec 15, 2009)

I got two geo boilers at 220v 50 amp wired with #6 in one inch EMT. And every time the units kick on the wire rattles in the pipe. The lenth of the run is 130 feet. Can anyone tell me how to stop the wire rattling in the pipe when the units kick on.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Install a soft start.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Put the last two feet in flex.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

What size are the compressors in the units? I am assuming you mean Geothermal heat pumps when you say "geo". As 480 said a softstarter would probably help.


----------



## dunloy (Dec 15, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> What size are the compressors in the units? I am assuming you mean Geothermal heat pumps when you say "geo". As 480 said a softstarter would probably help.


they are geothermal heat pumps and are 9 KW 39.2 amps do you know of a good make of a soft start


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

300% start up current does tend to rattle #6.


----------



## dunloy (Dec 15, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> Put the last two feet in flex.


i have. the noise is coming from the whole lenth of the run


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

use earplugs


----------



## dunloy (Dec 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Install a soft start.


do you know of a good make to use


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Electromotive force will try to move the wires. A soft start will help. Depending on how they are routed in the panel the wires my be moving there too.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Repull the runs and twist the wires as you pull to make them like triplex. Will stop the noise but it's a lot of work (and you need to estimate extra length of the conductors to account for the twist.)


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Install larger conductors, at least #3.........


----------

